# Burl and Brown



## NeilYeag (Oct 4, 2020)

This one in dyed BEB from @Sprung and Brown Ebony. White spacer, brass ferrule. Sheath Veg Tan Cowhide, with Ostrich skin accents.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2020)

Really like the sheath on this one. And the knife is awesome too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 4, 2020)

Great combo Neil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful choice of materials

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 4, 2020)

Another beautiful knife and sheath.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 4, 2020)

Exceptional! Scales are captivating in depth of color! Sheath is out of this world gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2020)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 21, 2021)

Next time can you post a tutorial of the handle shaping steps, for us lowly mere mortals. TIA


----------

